# Final Round: Der Manner Sippe: Lehmann , Flagstad .



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

This one is easy. Whilst Flagstad will always be known as one of the great Brünnhildes, Lehmann will forever be associated with Sieglinde. For me she is matchless.


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

Lehmann will never be surpassed.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I often wonder whether a younger Flagstad, say in the 1930s, would give Lehman any competition rather than the Flagstad of 1956 near the end of her career. But that is speculation. We have what we have. Two magnificent singers, one of whom is more suited to the role.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Lehmann remains incomparable in this role. Still, it's always good to hear even an elderly Flagstad, her notes above the staff still steady if no longer easy, taking in the requirements of the music so confidently. I've always admired Flagstad's way of singing not only vowels but consonants, giving tone to such letters as m, n, r and v. It's of a piece with her impeccable legato, and it not only ensures a strong, lyrical line but makes her pronunciation of German especially clear and lovely. She brought the same traits to other languages, including English in a number of songs and in Purcell's Dido.


----------



## kineno (Jan 24, 2015)

Part of Flagstad’s 1935 Met debut, as Sieglinde, has survived:


----------

